

Deep Learning Talk by Jürgen Schmidhuber, Director of the Swiss AI Lab IDSIA - wikiburner
http://www.kurzweilai.net/deep-learning-jurgen-schmidhuber-1

======
dandrews
Links to:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JSNZA8jVcm4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JSNZA8jVcm4)

The youtube commentary also contains the talk outline, which the
kurzweilai.net link omits.

